# Help with Simpleshare NAS Drive to playback videos on Tivo HD



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I have home movies that I want to play on my Tivo. However, they are stored on a 250B SimpleShare network attached storage drive.

Is it possible to get this drive to work with Tivo so I can view the home movies on my Tivo Series 3 HD?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Pytivo or Tivo.Net should be able to do the job for you. After installing either program, you should be able to point the video folder to your NAS and access your home videos and then transfer them to your Tivo. What format are your videos in BTW.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Where/how would I install the Tivo.net?

I don't always my Desktop PC on and was hoping to have the Tivo box access the NAS drive directly as it has it's own IP addresss.

Was hoping to avoid a Desktop PC involved in this setup. Is that possible?

My files are .mpg files


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't believe Tivo can access files without a server running.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

atomarchio said:


> Where/how would I install the Tivo.net?
> 
> I don't always my Desktop PC on and was hoping to have the Tivo box access the NAS drive directly as it has it's own IP addresss.
> 
> ...


Maybe, how tech savvy are you?
Chip_r has a how-to at buffalo.nas-central.org on how to install Galleon on a Linkstation HG. I am trying to get a slimmed down version of pyTiVo running on a Kurobox, and hopefully will be able to create a how-to for that at some point.
However, if you are not into hacking your NAS, then you are pretty much stuck using your computer for this.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm probably not going to hack into my NAS. However, I know HP has a Windows Media Server. Can I purchase that and then run the Tivo software there to do this? And what exactly is the advantage of these "Home Media Servers"? Would it be faster than running from a normal desktop?

Also, my connection would be wireless from the desktop/Windows Media server to the Tivo? Is that too slow to transfer Video? 

Can I playback the video from the Windows Media Server without actually having to transfer it onto the Tivo hard drive?

If anyone has done this, I would appreciate some advice.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

atomarchio said:


> I'm probably not going to hack into my NAS. However, I know HP has a Windows Media Server. Can I purchase that and then run the Tivo software there to do this? And what exactly is the advantage of these "Home Media Servers"? Would it be faster than running from a normal desktop?


There are threads here of people working with those boxes. I have no personal experience, but I believe there are two or three different software options, not necessarily by TiVo, that people are playing with on those. Speeds are likely to be all over the map, but that is just a guess on my part.



> Also, my connection would be wireless from the desktop/Windows Media server to the Tivo? Is that too slow to transfer Video?


Probably not too slow if it is a wireless G connection. My connections are wireless and work well enough. Transfers speeds tend to be hardware bound at the TiVo end.



> Can I playback the video from the Windows Media Server without actually having to transfer it onto the Tivo hard drive?


No.



> If anyone has done this, I would appreciate some advice.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks.


Most of your questions may already be answered in the Microsoft home server thread, definitely check it out.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Where might one find information on building a low power file server that has just enough processing power to run pytivo? An old laptop and USB storage? Build a purpose build machine with a low end processor, de-clocked and running one of the unix variants or old windows?

I don't want my workstation running 24/7. Just wastes too much power but a usb drive does not use much. Surely there are low power options out there for simple file services. I'd like to stick with pyTivo for now if possible.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Where might one find information on building a low power file server that has just enough processing power to run pytivo? An old laptop and USB storage? Build a purpose build machine with a low end processor, de-clocked and running one of the unix variants or old windows?


One of the defining features of PyTiVo is its ability to use FFMPEG to convert MPEG-4 and other file types to TiVo compatible MPEG-2 as it sends them to the TiVo. If this is important, then the faster and more powerful the computer the better! Transcoding needs lots of processing power to be done quickly and at good quality.

So "just enough power to run pytivo" depends on what you want to do with it. In my case, I have a Buaffalo NAS that has a little bitty PPC in it. It is very cheap and low powered. It won't transcode an hour show in anything under a day or two. But if I feed it pre-converted shows from my computer, or standard TiVo files, it can serve them back in real time. It also can serve MP3 music and photos. If that is all you want, even a slug (NSLU2) may be fine. Personally I would want something like one of the newer buffalo pro units with faster processors and a bit more RAM.

If you are thinking of repurposing an old X86 computer, that will work fine. It may not transcode nearly as fast as your main machine and it certainly will be power hog compared to a NAS, but it is great use for old hardware.



> I don't want my workstation running 24/7. Just wastes too much power but a usb drive does not use much. Surely there are low power options out there for simple file services. I'd like to stick with pyTivo for now if possible.


That is why I am putting it on my Kurobox. It won't transcode, but everything else seems to be working fairly well. If I had to do it over, I would get a newer NAS, they are a bit more powerful, have a bit more RAM, and still consume under 20 watts.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Where might one find information...


For NAS boxes start at nas-central.org.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, but what good is the NAS device if you're limited by wireless network and/or processing speed of the Tivo device. 

Was thinking of buying of the HP EX470 as Home Server but I don't same crappy performance that I get when I am trying to access my Simpleshare Network drive from my laptop via wireless. That video pauses and is choppy.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

atomarchio said:


> Yes, but what good is the NAS device if you're limited by wireless network and/or processing speed of the Tivo device.


You have a point. I am not seeing that problem on my network. My NAS is wired directly to the wireless router and the TiVos are wireless. If your setup is more complicated, or if you have interference issues, things won't work well.



> Was thinking of buying of the HP EX470 as Home Server but I don't same crappy performance that I get when I am trying to access my Simpleshare Network drive from my laptop via wireless. That video pauses and is choppy.


Yep, I too would want to fix the network issues before spending more money.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Instead of getting the HP EX470 as a Home Server, just get an older PC that you are no longer really using. Install pyTivo on it and point it to the NAS drive. Cheaper and more flexible. This is what I have done and it works great. Not sure you would be able to do this with a dedicated home server PC anyway.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Wow. HP has released two generations of MediaSmart servers since these older posts.


----------



## Neilwltr (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

There has been alot of discussion on this and I finally was able to find a very simple way to do it without writing code or going into the registry of the PC 

Get on any computer that you have connected to your network and to the NAS you want to use.

go to python.org go on the left to "releasses" 
click on version 2.6.6
then under downloads look for "Windows x86 MSI Installer (2.6.6) (sig)"
Download it to your PC and run it from the zipped file

Then download/run
PYTIVO at; pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/updated-windows-installer-2009-03-21-t512.html#3957
You are looking for thE BELOW file on the above page, it is almost halfway down the page;
"pyTivo-wmcbrine-2009.03.19-RC1.zip"

Note: you must have Python on your before pytivo

HERE IS THE MAIN POINT, WHEN YOU ARE RUNNING THE PYTIVO FILE, IT WILL ASK YOU WHERE THE SOURCE DESTINATION FILE IS
This is the file on your NAS where you have you movies, recordings etc...choose that file on the setup up pytivo.

Once you have done that, turn on your TV and Tivo and you will see an additional folder in the "Now Playing List" that contains the movies etc of your NAS
FYI - If you have more than one Tivo connected to the network and NAS all of them will show this new folder!
Easy as punch! Enjoy...


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Neilwltr said:


> ....I finally was able to find a very simple way to do it without writing code or going into the registry of the PC ...


I haven't tried this but it sounds to me that the PC has to be on for the TiVo to see the NAS. Is that correct?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

atomarchio said:


> I'm probably not going to hack into my NAS. However, I know HP has a Windows Media Server. Can I purchase that and then run the Tivo software there to do this?


That's a lot of overkill. The plain vanilla soulution would be to simply get a cheap , tiny PC, load server software like pyTivo or Galleon (or TiVoDesktop if you must), and share the NAS folders to the PC. The little PC then becomes a simple relay agent between the NAS and your TiVo(s).

My personal recommendation would be a small footprint 486 or Pentium machine which you can probably get for under $50 on Craigslist or e-bay, and run a Linux distro on it. It could even be done on a system without a hard drive, and it definitely does not need a monitor, keyboard, or mouse once it is set up. One to two hour's worth of work could get such a system up and running with ease for less money than a family night at the theater. If your files are not MPEG2, then you will want a bit more horsepower in the CPU and more RAM, but a 20G hard drive is more than sufficient, since the files will be stored on the NAS.

Note this could even be done with something like a Linksys WRT-54G router (which is Linux based).



atomarchio said:


> And what exactly is the advantage of these "Home Media Servers"?


For your puurposes, nothing.



atomarchio said:


> Would it be faster than running from a normal desktop?


No, but I don't recommend runnng from the desktop.



atomarchio said:


> Also, my connection would be wireless from the desktop/Windows Media server to the Tivo? Is that too slow to transfer Video?


I don't recommend it. Fundamentally, relaibility is really more the issue, but that can translate to speed, as well.



atomarchio said:


> Can I playback the video from the Windows Media Server without actually having to transfer it onto the Tivo hard drive?


Streambaby supports streaming to the TiVo, but otherwise, no. If you can live with Streambaby's limitations, then it might work for you. I don't recommend wireless in general, and I definitely don't recoommend it for video, but I most certainly do not recommend it for streaming video. YMMV, of course, but I would not even be midly surprised if you ran into problems. That said, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to try. Just don't be shocked if you experience problems.

Edit: Oh, I just now noticed the dates on the original post.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

janry said:


> I haven't tried this but it sounds to me that the PC has to be on for the TiVo to see the NAS. Is that correct?


Yes. It's either hack the NAS (which may or may not be trivial) to have it run a server like pyTivo or else create an external server running pyTivo. See my previous post.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

lrhorer said:


> Yes. It's either hack the NAS (which may or may not be trivial) to have it run a server like pyTivo or else create an external server running pyTivo. See my previous post.


Or buy a Netgear ReadyNAS which now has TiVo HMO built into its DLNA server as an option. It will also scan the TiVo DVR and automatically TiV2Go any files marked KUID. You can then verify they are on the NAS and manually delete the KUID files on the DVR. Not elegant, but workable.

The ReadyNAS line did not have this capability when this thread and the other related threads you are participating in were started years ago. At that time, hacking a NAS or setting up a PyTivo server box were the only choices. Luckily the situation has changed.

Obviously the readyNAS will not do all that pyTivo can do, is not as configurable as Galleon, won't do MIND based things like push that pyTivo and TiVo Desktop do, and won't stream like sreambaby or HME/VLC, but for simple archiving and retrieval, it should be an option to consider.


----------



## Michael Najarian (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone have information on how to successfully hook up a GoFlex Home NAS to interact with a tivo series 3 HD, I am having a heck of a time making it all work!

Thank You
Duftopia


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Michael Najarian said:


> Does anyone have information on how to successfully hook up a GoFlex Home NAS to interact with a tivo series 3 HD, I am having a heck of a time making it all work!
> 
> Thank You
> Duftopia


If it supports TiVo, turn on the DLNA server using it's web interface or PC software and then put music and video files, including a *.tivo file from the TiVo S3 in the folders the DLNA serves. Now go to the TiVo and see if it shows up. If it does, it will work, if it doesn't, then it doesn't support TiVo and you should consider another option.


----------



## Michael Najarian (Dec 1, 2011)

The first several times I used it to transfers .vob files I was issued a warning that if this was for private use (which it is) to reply yes, after that it started failing... So why would a DLNA security system jump in after the fact?

I do not know HOW to turn on the DLNA server on TIVO and seagate has no options to do so either in its web based dashboard.

This problem looks more likely to be a TIVO security issue which has me very annoyed. The files and folders appear but once the download request is made the GOFLEX Home (which runs independantly of the computer) seems to NOW go offline for a while, the transfers "Blue light" on the tivo box seems to be downloading but nothing comee though.

Again this was working when I first plugged in, I got the vob files downloaded and even watched a movie w/o inciddent, now I re-installed the GOFLEX home NAS from scratch and I can access it everywhere BUT TIVO?

Any Clue?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

You need help from someone who has a similar setup and understands what you are talking about. What is GoFlex, where do you install it? Since I don't understand those, I can't help.

To my knowledge Netgear is the ONLY NAS maker whose software supports TiVo out of the box without hacking the NAS. If yours does, that is new news and we would love to have you give it a review and explain how it works for you.


----------



## duftopia (Dec 14, 2011)

CuriousMark said:


> You need help from someone who has a similar setup and understands what you are talking about. What is GoFlex, where do you install it? Since I don't understand those, I can't help.
> 
> To my knowledge Netgear is the ONLY NAS maker whose software supports TiVo out of the box without hacking the NAS. If yours does, that is new news and we would love to have you give it a review and explain how it works for you.


I have 8 signons to this forum, they keep losing / resetting my password or damaging my signons, its very very rude!.

In any case I had the goflex working when I first plugged it in and it lasted a whopping 2 or 3 days when it stopped.

It is a SIMPLE NAS that hooks up directly into the router and becomes visible to the TIVO HD Series unit immediatly, originally I was download .vob files and was able to watch 2 movies on teh tivo with it.

I was informed by one of my clients whome I also installed TIVO too that he had to hack his tivo box to make it work, that is both un-acceptable as a reseller and in my opinion a user of tivo, he said the TIVO People remotly cripped his tivo to prevent him from using its features, and I am beggining to beleave him.

I don't know if any of this is true but I will be trying to get it to work and am assuming that i am doing something wrong since it worked for a few days, it also asked if I was using the files for pribate viewing which I repsonded yes which it does not ask since it started to fail.

Duftopia (aka Michael Najarian, and ???)

Again I am not getting ANY help from support so I assume the worse. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

duftopia said:


> In any case I had the goflex working when I first plugged it in and it lasted a whopping 2 or 3 days when it stopped.
> 
> It is a SIMPLE NAS that hooks up directly into the router and becomes visible to the TIVO HD Series unit immediatly, originally I was download .vob files and was able to watch 2 movies on teh tivo with it.
> 
> ...


The Goflex is a Seagate product line. Since you refer to your Goflex as a "SIMPLE NAS", I would be lead to assume that you are using the Goflex Home Network Storage System and from https://www.seagateshare.com/homebase/premium_comparaison it seems that TiVo streaming support is only available thru an upgrade to Seagate Share Pro. I have found some indications that this service may be free upon initial installation but expires shortly after requiring a yearly subscription of $19.99. If you have done this I would suggest that you post in the Seagate Goflex forums for a possible resolution.


----------



## duftopia (Dec 14, 2011)

When I first connected the goflex home it worked only for a day or two, with prompts about content use yes/no.... 

This is why I am greatly Annoyed, transfers were not possible afterwards and then a week or two later when I made a stink about it MY TIVO STOPPED recognizing my Goflex COMPLETELY.

I am seriously looking into a roku to replace the TIVO at this point, I've had this happen with other NEW devices I tired to interface with Tivo - and I really don't want to run a server OR be Strong armed by the TIVO People for video streaming to their device.

We are in the 21st century right !!! , did I miss a comandment like thou shall not view content on your tivo lest thy set up a server, hack thy NAS, pay us mo money, and Promise not to view protected content - which we shall not beleave anyway? 

Can Roku replace Tivo?, I have clients saying it can? and is it Plug N Play like TIVO use to be?


----------



## duftopia (Dec 14, 2011)

I never subscribed to sharepro (trial or Full version), However if this is true I owe the tivo people an appology for this inncident.

However I've tried a few other options the seagate and WD theatre unit, A world . NAS from WD and they all ran into the same problem, it works for a few then goes south shortly afterwards.

I bought this for myself and can't get it to work without hacking or being extorted by manufacturers. The box said stream your movies to any device over the internet, Tivo pronised premier service on the HD models of tivo and I even saw them (for a day or two), cant anyone play fair anymore?

I don't want to Hack my hardware / Software I want to set grounds for a business to SELL and Support Plug and play stuff to my clients who desire it, it use to be easy in the past SONY even made me an Honourary re-seller, now it looks like I am done on all sony fronts from software to hardware.

What A Bummer

Looks like you are %100 right about Seagate, However someone had to remotely cripple the service when they saw me using it for FREE, in my opinion it is Extorted Funds based on false advertising, and My Beloved Seagate company just did it to me... thats it I'm an orphan in the technology world.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Your options are to hack the NAS (which may or may not be very difficult) to run something like pyTiovo or Galleon, implement an external server using something like pyTivo or Galleon, or go with a different storage platform - which probably will host something like pyTivo or Galleon.


----------



## duftopia (Dec 14, 2011)

So the darn GoFlex home started to work after a $9.99 share program download..... 

Several New issues arose.

1) Transfer rates and directory loading became Operated at snail pace.

When Transferring files to the Goflex home I saw a top speed of 7 mbs connected, the directory structure would CRASH explorer, memory usage would exceed 5 gigs and low mem my system and 7 mbs was on a good day with a direct connect.

***** This issue was resolved by re-mapping the "X" drive to another letter (help from seagate support was well worth it on this). Other issues apparent - when connecting the drive to a usb 2/3 goflex dock a drive check ran 2 DAYS!! on my core i7 920 and found over 92,000 file records, a defrag in january took hours.

2) The Tivo directory has frozen, all files transferred from 3/13/12 are present but any new transfers do not appear AND renamed, deleted files do not vanish from the structure.

***** No resolution the software support at Seagate (axentra.com) absolves itself from responsibility ping ponging you back to seagate and has no real web site, Which is EXTREMELY disappointing and has put a kabosh on all my seagate goflex business as of 3/23/12. My policy is if its a google (no support, no telephone, no service!) then I don't sell it or promote it. Thats may be the ONLY reason I am still with SONY and TIVO.

So aside from running a home media service what can I do?, I've done all the recycling things and even reset the tivo and goflex home to factory.

Very Frustrated
Duftopia


----------



## Michael Najarian (Dec 1, 2011)

Now running for a number of years its proven its LONG TERM worth as Seagate support and determination to compete drifts away from the home consumer this unit demonstrates the QUALITY of the hardware running now for over 5 years continuously.

You can still get one if lucky from eBay or other places for under $150 populated with 2+ tb drive, and although slow transfers to the TIVO, it works relatively consistantly and requires a reboot only once a month or so. 

I guess just a plug.

PLEASE send me info on the BEST NAS for Tivo hd series 3 compatability for WHEN seagate sales does decide to get back to me on upgrading to a multi-nas, I do not recommend READYNAS unless 3 hour support calls are desired, and QNAP looks impressive but there ts-231 ARM provessor has a Beta DLNA that is worthless and pytivo and plex are obviouse also in BETA with crowd support, not to mention the entire NAS is web browser based and propriety OS... SUPPORT is Fantastic at QNAP (also in beta)

Duf


----------



## Michael Najarian (Dec 1, 2011)

Got a Seagate nas, which is running Python, Plex, Twonky. Wanted to update a few clients from homes to more of a midrange system and redundancy. (or at least offer the option)

Does anyone Know how to install a server on this NAS that can work with TIVO (hd series 3) like the Seagate Goflex has done for years now?

I am currently using a symbolic link to a local drive router to a dynamic network share, but that means I need to be running my computer 24/7 to make the magic work!

Also if you know any good places to get Python scripts for Seagate nas drives it would be a major + in life.

Oh yes, would a USB to RCA adapter work on the new TIVO Bolt as a means to be able to get stuff off the TiVo, or does anybody know the telnet signon and password for an old TiVo hd series 3 soas I can ftp, Kermit or copy stuff off the TiVo and/or Bolt, roamios.

I know too many question.

mklink /D "Link of NAS a UNIQUE name" "actual network location map"

Example: My Seagate SDRIVE is mapped to "x:\public" or in sdrives case JUST X , My TiVo directory is "c:\Tivo" so....

1) cmd on run time box
2) Point to the cmd command right click and run as administrator.
3) Type mklink /D c:\tivo\MYNAS X:
4) Bingo-bango pcdesktop Nas archiver available on the TIVO (HD Series 3)

Bingo - Thank me extensively for doing the footwork and finding a quick fix.
Bango - You have a network issue and I suck at networks, I am an admin by heart. 

Thanks
Duftopia


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

If you can install Python scripts, you should be able to run pyTivo on it. But I don't have specific advice for that unit.


----------



## Michael Najarian (Dec 1, 2011)

Although it operates A++ for business use and its everything for the moneymaker end, I am Blind on adding python, twonky or plex apps for my own use.

I don't know HOW to get to its root and/or access its running services and can't find anything on the internets to guide me in any direction.


----------



## lbroadfield (Feb 7, 2000)

Michael Najarian said:


> I don't know HOW to get to its root and/or access its running services and can't find anything on the internets to guide me in any direction.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Goflex+Home+Network+Storage+System+root+access&l=1


----------

